# fish dying off??help



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

In the last 2 weeks i have lost 5 fish 
1st, one venestus
2nd, red zebra,red empress, ???
today, yellow lab

What the heck is going on. the tank seems to be clean and in good condition, it is a 90 and not crowded. Any ideas???


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

nitrite levels? Ammonium levels? nitrate levels?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

How long it's been set up? Your usual maintenance? The other tank inhabitants? Any signs of disease on those that died? Did they stop eating, etc.?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah you cant really ask us whats going on without providing details about your situation. Its like finding a needle in a haystack. There are so many posibilities.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has the tank been set up?

Were these fish used to cycle the tank?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your full stock list, along with sizes?

What is your tank maintenance routine? Are you using a good dechlorinator?


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

The tank has been running for a year now and some of the ones lost were the original fish. water change 30% weekly, I will check parameters tonight I know the ph is good. The only thing different is i swithed to stress coat for my declor. and to ken's premium staple instead of cichlid veggie form. Last night i lost a fryer :-?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

If this is the 90 gallon from your tank list, this is only 3 feet long. That could be a major agression problem


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

stock list was:

1 red zebra m3"
1 red empress m3+"
3 blue ahli fryer 3"2m1f??
4 venustus [email protected]+"/[email protected]"
2 yellow labs 3"
1 Msobo m 3"
2 kenyi 3" 1m1f
1 featherfin cat 5"
3 X breed 2" mbuna

they seem really good and then wham the next day


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

water paameters are as follows:
nitrate 20
nitrite 0
gh 200
chlorine 0
kh 100
ph 8


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

ammonia levels? switch your dechlor back to the original just in case.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

If it's a 3 foot tank, then I highly suspect that is your problem. The fish in your stock list are starting to mature and if the tank is too small, aggression becomes a problem.

And, having mostly male with a few random females thrown in here and there isn't going to help, either...


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

The tank is 3x2x2 90gal see my tank page
what would be a good stock list 
should I go to Tangs, like calvus and julies


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Take a look at the cookie cutter recommendations for a tank with the floor space you have to offer.

I have kept calvus in a 3 ft tank before with success.

African cichlids from both lakes are very territorial, so it's going to be very important to do your research before restocking this tank. :thumb:


----------

